# Janome Juno 3434D



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

Is this a good starting out serger? I have a Kenmore sewing machine that was my moms and do just fine with that, but would like to branch out to sergering things as well. I found one on my local craigslist for 150.00. Brand new, husband bought it for wife and she has been to busy to use it. Now they are moving to europe for his job and they were told by Janome it would not convert.

So, good for a beginner or no?:help:


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

Brand new at ken's sewing it is 179.00


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Ken's is a good place to order from. If you have a problem they will try and talk you through it and if you have to send it in for service they get it back to you ASAP. Bought my EM from them and it needed a repair and they got it back to me the same week I sent it to them. http://www.kenssewingcenter.com/ I have ordered 2 machines from them, a sewing machine and the EM and if I need another one that will be where I get it. Sorry, don't mean to sound like an advertisement but when you find a good place........


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

You can go to Ken's site and look at the feature/description list. I don't see that it has a free arm, which is something that I want even though I only use it for knit sleeve and leg bands occasionally. You can do a lot of serging without it.

It has differential feed, which is useful for gathering, and can also be used for lettuce edging if you want that effect. 

I wondered if the new one had been sold. I only saw factory refurbished, like new with warranty - which could be just as good.

I was looking for customer reviews. Didn't see any. You might look at other vendor sites to see if you can find any reviews for that serger.

I like to read customer reviews to see what most customers like or dislike. If several mention the same problem with a product, I might consider that a red flag.


----------

